# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Ασφαλή ξυλάκια χειροτεχνίας

## sofia_1986

Καλησπερα παιδια! 
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς σας εάν αυτά τα χρωματιστά ξυλάκια χειροτεχνίας που έχουν στα ******* είναι ασφαλή ή οχι????????
Και γενικώς ότι έχουν όπως ξύλινες χάντρες χρωματιστές κ.α

----------

